# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Windsurfen + Wellenreiten Oktober

## Surfer_Dude

Aloha zusammen,

hat jemand einen guten Tip fr einen Kombispot, an dem man sowohl Windsurfen als auch Wellenreiten kann? Die Windausbeute sollte im Besten Fall im Schnitt 18 Knoten betragen --> und Teneriffa + die kanarischen Inseln sind im Vorweg schon ausgeschlossen :Happy:  ...schn wre also ein Klitmoeller blos wrmer :Happy: 

Und ja, den Spotguide kenne ich und ich bin ihn auch schon durchgegangen; allerdings vertaue ich auch ganz gern auf eure persnlichen Eindrcke und Meinungen.

Aufenthalt vor Ort sind ca. 14 Tage, daher sollte der Flug nicht unbedingt lnger als 8 Stunden sein.

Vielen Dank fr eure Tipps!

Aloha, Jan

----------


## gobiger

Bretagne....

----------


## strandkind

was spricht denn gegen DK?

----------


## Peter R

...werfe mal die Gegend um Essaouira in die Runde:

- gemssigte Bedingungen in der Bucht von Essa
- Wave Spots in Moulay
- Wellenreiten in Sidi Kaouki und weiter sdlich (natrlich nicht so fett wie im Winter)
- Boujmaa kann vor Ort sicherlich weiterhelfen

----------


## Surfer_Dude

vielen Dank fr eure Tipps!

@strandkind: DK finde ich auch immer ziemlich cool; allerdings wollten wir im Oktober noch mal ein Bisschen Sonne tanken :Happy: 

@ Peter R: Marokko und Tarifa sind jetzt in der engeren Auswahl :Happy:  Danke!

Fr weitere Tipps bin ich natrlich immer offen - noch ist nichts gebucht

Aloha, Jan

----------


## lumpii1

Sdafrika etwas weiterer Flug aber fr beides genial.

----------

